# Gaspari Myofusion



## LeonJenkins (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone takes and/or knows if Gaspari Myofusion Protein is any good?

Thinking of changing from my Sci-MX one to mix things up a bit...


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah just finished a large tub of the casein 5-13 hour release, good stuff and tastes nice


----------



## LeonJenkins (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

why have you posted this in the articles section?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

because his obviusly new with only 13 posts an may not know where he is supposed to ???


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

FAIR ENOUGH just wondered was expecting an article in the articles section


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> FAIR ENOUGH just wondered was expecting an article in the articles section


i was joking mate it was prob just a mistake calm down


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

LeonJenkins said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone takes and/or knows if Gaspari Myofusion Protein is any good?
> 
> Thinking of changing from my Sci-MX one to mix things up a bit...


Highly recommend the strawberry flavour - nice taste and mixes fine :thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

chov flavour is amazing, i got about 20 sample sachets at the expo this year, gd stuff


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

XJPX said:


> chov flavour is amazing, i got about 20 sample sachets at the expo this year, gd stuff


Agree mate....i love the taste of it....throw it in with some semi skimmed before bed :thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

just went through my first tub(straw) good product imo, i tend to get very bloated when using a blend but this stuff didnt cause any issues


----------



## AMINODOG (Sep 19, 2008)

I use myofusion and the gaspari whey isolate and mix them up always the same flavour though. Tastes amazing swapped from ON and never used anything since for the last 12 months. Recommend it bud.


----------

